# Now I KNOW why my stbx's mind is warped!



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

It was HORRIBLE. His mother is completely f-ed up. She went to my stbx's place yesterday, long story short, she made her manipulation obvious. She called me a bad mother to my face, she pretty much showed her true self. The entire time we were having problems I confided in her, trusted her, and she told me numerous times that she wished her son would wake up and we could work things out. My stbx finally exploded, he couldn't take the pressure anymore, he yelled at her, "why don't you tell her the truth, tell her how happy you were to here we were finished". At that point my husband came to my defense. The entire time, all she was doing was trying to cut me out of the picture where my 5mos. old son was concerned. She IS trying to take him away from me. And she cares not that I am his mother. She has f-ed up issues, I mean she is CRAZY. What is happening here honestly has nothing to do with me and has everything with her now not being able to control her son. She clings to him like glue because she was in love with his father and when my stbx was 3, they got into an argument and he killed himself. She never got over that. She subconsciously made it to where my stbx is her golden child, she never let him have a girlfriend, she never let him do anything as a kid, no playing outside, no sports, because she would not have anything happen to him. Then he left for college, tasted freedom, and he kept his distance. A few years later he met me, made an executive decision to elope, and she went bezerkos. She couldn't control him anymore and so now I'm the brunt of all her evil. All her anger in everything she feels she lost is aimed at me. She is a crazy manipulative b-tch and I am GLAD my stbx FINALLY saw what she was doing. That I WAS telling the truth the entire time. She gave me hope of reconciliation where
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

there was non, she tried to cut me out of my sons life and how dare she insult me. I have done nothing but trust and respect that woman for nothing. I am so angry and hurt. But I now know why my stbx wanted to protect me from that. It is bizarre. The anger in me wants to hate her and wish her soul to hell, but really? I'm sad for her. I am sad for her, she is the one pushing away her own son and her own grandchild. She doesn't realize whatever space is between her and her son is her fault. She really needs to go to the looney bin. There's just no words!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like he figured it out. Good for you! IMO he needs to put her on notice that he will not allow her to disrespect you like that and that it will either stop or he will have no further contact with her. 

If my mother did that to my W that is exactly what I would do!

Good luck!


----------

